# Need 3D Projector suggestions ...



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi guys ... So I need some suggestions on which 3D Projector I should get for the home theater room in the basement of my new house .. The room was custom built to be a home theater room, and will primarily be used to watch movies, TV shows, play games, etc ..

I've looked around, and one projector which seems to be generally recommended is the Epson 5030UB (or 5020, which is the previous model) ... Are there any other serious contenders to consider here ? What are the tradeoffs, if any ?

This will be my first own projector, which I personally own, so I'm looking for something awesome  .. My max price range would be about $2500 ~ $3500 I guess ..

I think I'll most probably be having a 16:9 screen, with about 110" ~ 120" diagonal length ..

The room's layout is shown below:


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

Guys, need some advice here ..


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The Panny AE8000 is another option. Have a read of this shootout and see

http://www.projectorcentral.com/epson_5020_vs_panasonic_ae8000.htm


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

If I were you, I'd look at the Panasonic, JVC and Sony offerings in that price range. You can't really go wrong with any of them... JVC might be the best for 2D and the weakest for 3D out of those brands... but read recent reviews. They've made a lot of changes in recent years.



Checkout our sponsor, AGI, for pricing!


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2010)

What about a 2 projector setup ? A JVC DLA-RS45 for watching 2D content, and a Benq 1070 for 3D stuff ? This configuration seems to be recommended over at AVS, although I partially think it might be an overkill for me, since I've never personally owned even a single projector before  ... The suggestors of this idea say that I can get a used RJ45, so that the total of both projectors is still within ~$3000 .. Compared to just one Epson 5030, costing $2600 ..

I do want to maximize my HT room's performance, and I've checked the reviews and both the above stated projectors do seem to come highly recommended for their preferred dimensionality (2D or 3D), but having two projectors somehow seems a little bogus to me ... Like a person with 2 heads  ..

I guess I have to judge how much of a performance difference will it be between the two models: 1) Just one Epson 5030, or 2) Refurbished/b-stock JVC DLA-RS45 + Benq 1070 ...

Money is not that much of a big concern, especially when the difference between the two models is just a few $100 bills, but still, which makes more sense here .. :S

Any advice on this ?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

As far as having 2 pj's I have 2 and I think it is a great idea. I don't have 3d but I use one for tv and one for movies. It saves on bulbs. :T


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Personally, I would avoid a 2 PJ set-up. It's overkill. Especially with some of the excellent PJs out there. Sony and Panny both make PJ's that wil do the trick. Have you looked at the sony hw50es? That can be found for around 3k. 

I know this decision point feels like a huge irreversible leap... But there isn't a massive difference between the major players at this price point. If 3d is a big deal to you and this year's new JVC's are falling out of your price point, then look really closely at the Panny 8000 and the sony hw50. You really can't go wrong with either. Besides, you mention gaming... If I'm not mistaken the JVC rs45 (which is a stunning 2d PJ) has a little lag time issue that makes gaming problematic, does it not?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Todd Anderson said:


> Personally, I would avoid a 2 PJ set-up. It's overkill.


I couldn't disagree more. When the bulb goes out on one of my projectors I don't have to be without my HT until I get another bulb. By useing my projectors the way I do I don't have to stock up on lamps and the lamps in each projector last longer because I am not useing 1 pj all the time. Just my 2 cents....:wave:


----------

